# 9 game farms in wisconsin test positive for cwd



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, January 16, 2012

9 GAME FARMS IN WISCONSIN TEST POSITIVE FOR CWD 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/01/9-game-farms-in-wisconsin-test-positive.html 


TSS


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Ironic that one can operate a game farm to pose such a threat to wildlife and not only avoid responsibility for mitigating the danger (maintaining fences) but also get the state to buy your failed business.


----------

